# Spanish



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont need any advice on how to catch spanish or anything like that... spanish is my favorite fish to catch and when i heard they were in at Bob sikes I almost went balistic wanting to get out there. The question I have is what time of day are the majority of them being caught and how far down the bridge are they being caught. I dont fish Bob Sikes that often just because of how disgusting it is but spanish are an exception.


----------

